# MAGIC BELT HANGER



## russbrew2 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello:
this is my first post and I have a serious need… I haven't done any appreciable woodworking for years. I make leather items, mostly carved leather- however, this isn't about leather… Years ago, I had a piece of wood shaped sort of like a curved pipe. You would place a belt on the large end & put the small end on the very edge of the table & the wood & belt looked like they were defying gravity by hanging over the edge of the table without falling off. It has to do with suspension angles, but it looks like magic. I need to make some more of these as a means of drawing customers into our tent.
*DOES ANYONE HAVE A PLAN OR A PICTURE (IN THE ACTUAL SIZE) FOR ONE OF THESE *(or even know what I'm talking about)? Any & all help is appreciated. Thank you in advance.
russ


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

www.utm.edu/departments/cece/cesme/PSAM/PSAM/psam23.pdf


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

russbrew2, did you ever figure out the design for your Magic Pipe? I have to look around but I should have some laying around somewhere. Let me know if anyone still is interested.Till I saw the post I had forgotten about them.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a couple of those. They can be a lot of different sizes. PM if you would like a picture and some measurements. Vernon


----------



## late2life (Apr 9, 2014)

Interested in obtaining a pattern of the magic belt hanger __


----------

